# Incredible pencil tip carvings!



## Ringel05 (Jul 23, 2011)

Miniature Art on the Tip of Pencil by Dalton Ghetti


----------



## freedombecki (Jul 23, 2011)

Kewl.


----------



## boedicca (Jul 23, 2011)

These are wonderful!  Thanks for posting them!


----------



## MikeK (Jul 23, 2011)

Makes me realize how untalented I am.


----------



## Robert_Stephens (Apr 10, 2012)

Wow, that is amazing. Good eyes for sure.

Robert


----------



## butterfly123 (Jul 16, 2012)

cool


----------



## biggerlol (Jul 16, 2012)

Wow. So cool


----------



## strollingbones (Jul 16, 2012)

amazing


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 16, 2012)

Ringel05 said:


> Miniature Art on the Tip of Pencil by Dalton Ghetti




It's pretty!


----------

